# housing Basleri Tads`



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

I have tried a few things with my yellow basleri - leaving them in the tank and taking them out.... 
it seems whenever I take the tads out of the tank and don’t let the parents take them to a water source they do horrible and die. 
when I put the tads in a single deli cup - they just kind of slowly die, they get big but only grow to about half size and then slowly die off.
...
I don’t want to leave them in the tank because I can’t control there surrounding. but they do tend to grow out better.
***
Anyone with basleri tads, how had you had success?.
***
I recently just put in a clutch of 20 in a 5 1/2 gallon loaded with leaves and pothos. hopefully this will simulate the conditions of the tank and I can control the environment that they are in.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I raise about 10 bassleri tads in a large bin (190oz plus) with frequent water changes and layers of leaf litter. 

Do you have INIBICO yellow bassleri or the pepperi brought in by SNDF and UE under the same name?


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

you have a picture of the bin you keep them in....
i got my frogs from the line that sean stewart brought in about 2 or 3 yrs ago.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Np, see below. 


Very glad to see more folks with yellow bassleri!


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> Np, see below.
> 
> 
> Very glad to see more folks with yellow bassleri!



Ray, is that live oak leaves you're using?


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

This is pretty much how I do them as well.

Slighty smaller tote than Rays' with Indian almond leaves, oak leaves, and bamboo leaves.
80% water change once a week. Duckweed. (no java moss for me)
(Mine are the Saposoa/Black morph)



stemcellular said:


> Np, see below.
> 
> 
> Very glad to see more folks with yellow bassleri!


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

neko121 said:


> i got my frogs from the line that sean stewart brought in about 2 or 3 yrs ago.


Actually, Sean didn't bring them in. Marcus Breece of SNDF brought the parents of Mike's frogs in from Peru in Apr08. Still, quite the lookers...
If anyone likes what they see here, come to Frogday in two weeks as I'll have a number of these yellow bassleri up to adult size available [shameless plug].
Scott


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ah, gorgeous frogs, though not bassleri. If they came in through Marcus they are the A. Pepperi 'Absieo' from Understory. Beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i got my offspring from Scott....(and he got his parents from sean) I have had them for a few years... they are very bold and active frogs.... always calling.
i have personally been to Scotts home and seen his offspring... they look great - wish i had more room to house more.
i would reccommend anyone going to frogday and has a chance to get these frogs from scott - DO IT- 
they area awsome -
****
my next frog is the chrome bassleri - Scott - hope you get some offspring soon......


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

Stem - what type of leaves do you use...


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Almond leaves


----------



## Samtheman (May 10, 2006)

For the record, Sean Stewart did a european import that brought in a at least two varieties of bassleri that may now be considered pepperi or what have you. It was the same importation that brought in all those european lines of frogs that he has. I don't know if they were understory or inibico in origin just that they were from european parents. I have a group of what was then red-headed bassleri, but may now be considered pepperi. So, this may be what you are referring to.


----------

